# Team XP SPORT 2007 - Fahrer gesucht



## Chris13 (28. September 2006)

Hallo,

wir werden unser erfolgreiches Team im Jahr 2007 endlich vergrössern!!

Neben 24h Rennen sollen bei den neuen Teammitgliedern auch Fahrer für CC und Marathon dabei sein.
Wir suchen Hobby- und Lizenzfahrer. Aber ihr solltet in Eurer Klasse schon vorne mitfahren können.

Wer sind wir? www.team-ergomo-xpsport.de 

Was können wir Euch bieten? 
Ein sehr interessantes Co-Sponsoring mit Top-Material. Leistungsdiagnostik und Trainingsteuerung durch XP SPORT (www.xp-sport.de).
Wir werden nach derzeitigem Stand ca. 10 Fahrer/innen in unser Team aufnehmen. 

Bewerbungen bitte an: [email protected]    Betreff: MTB Team 2007


----------



## racing-rogal (29. September 2006)

Chris13 schrieb:


> ,
> Aber ihr solltet in Eurer Klasse schon vorne mitfahren können.
> 
> Co-Sponsoring mit Top-Material.



Schließt sich das nicht gegenseitig aus????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (29. September 2006)

warum soll sich das ausschließen?

eine Saison kostet ohne Sponsor Betrag X. Mit Co Sponsoring entsprechend weniger. Kann sich doch lohnen. Full Sponsoring bekommt doch kaum jemand. Selbst wenn man immer unter die besten 10% seiner Klasse fährt. Da muss man schon regelmäßig siegen.


----------



## racing-rogal (29. September 2006)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Full Sponsoring bekommt doch kaum jemand.



Das stimmt nicht ganz.
Man kann sich auch mit "guten ergbnissen" besser verkaufen wenn man eine richtig gute mappe hat

man muss halt überzeugungsarbeit leisten und nicht sofort beim erst besten ja sagen 
was denkst du warum ich mein ganzes zeug for free bekomme???
sicher ich bin nicht der schlechteste aber es gibt deutlich bessere als ich


----------



## BaSiS (29. September 2006)

hey Thorsten wenn ich mich da melde wird's ihnen gleich schlecht

__________________________________________________________________
alles kaputt


----------



## Chris13 (29. September 2006)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Chris13
> ,
> Aber ihr solltet in Eurer Klasse schon vorne mitfahren können.
> ...



Also ich bin selber sehr lange im Radsport dabei - kenne die Szene und Branche also sehr gut. Wir sind seid drei Jahren das mit weitem Abstand erfolgreichste Team im Bereich der 24h MTB Rennen. 

Wir haben dennoch lange gebraucht, um für diesen Bereich ein Vollsponsoring zu bekommen. Ich denke, wir sind sogar das einzige 24h MTB Team in Europa, das ein echtes Vollsponsoring hat.

Ich habe sehr gute Kontakte in die Bikebranche und dennoch sind wir im letzten Jahr daran gescheitert unser Team zu vegrössern, weil ich keine  keine geeigneten Sponsoren für ein ordentliches Co-Sponsoring finden konnte.

Wer im MTB (egal ob 24h/Marathon/CC) auf die Plätze 4-20 fährt, aber nicht regelmäßig auf dem Treppchen steht, der wird es sehr schwer haben ein geeigntes Sponsoring zu finden (egal mit welcher Mappe). Ich kenne auch genug Fahrer, die sogar regelmäßig gewinnen und kein richtiges Sponsoring haben.
Ein Masters Fahrer der in seiner Klasse regelmäßig gewinnt, hat es auch schwer ein geeignetes Sponsoring zu finden.

Daneben noch eine Top-Betreuung im Bereich der Trainingssteuerung und Leistungsdiagnostik - das können in diesem Bereich nur wenige Teams bieten. 

Also ich denke, es ist ein sehr interessantes Angebot gerade für junge Fahrer und/oder auch ältere Fahrer, die es nochmal wissen wollen. 

Aber wer etwas bessers findet, der soll das gerne annehmen. Aber der Umfang unseres Gesamtpaketes geht schon weit über ein Shop-Sponsoring oder ähnliches hinaus.

Weitere Details folgen in Kürze.



Beste Grüße

Christoph


----------



## Thunderbird (30. September 2006)

@ Tibor: ich bezweifle mal stark, das du dein "ganzes Zeug for free" bekommst.
Oder du hast nur sehr geringen Materialbedarf.  


Wäre ich nicht in "festen Händen" würde ich mich auf jeden Fall bei XP-Sport bewerben.
Was eine unzureichende Trainingssteuerung versauen kann, habe ich dieses
Jahr zu genüge erfahren. Super Sache, dass ihr das Team jetzt endlich erweitert, Cristoph.  

Gruß,
Gegor


----------



## Chris13 (30. September 2006)

@Gregor

Der Aspekt der Leistungsdiagnostik und Trainingssteuerung ist sicherlich ein sehr interessanter bei diesem Sponsoringpaket. Hier hebt es sich sicher auch von einem "normalen" Co-Sponsoring ab. Und es ist ja auch nicht so, dass jeder einfach so überall Co-Sponsoring Konditionen bekommt. Aber das ist ein anders Thema. 

Wenn Ihr bei Euch im Team Interesse an einer profesionellen Trainingsteuerung/Diagnostik habt, dann melde Dich doch mal. Ich kann Euch da sicher im Rahmen eines Teil-Sponsorings ein interessantes Angebot machen.

Beste Grüße

Christoph


----------



## racing-rogal (30. September 2006)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> @ Tibor: ich bezweifle mal stark, das du dein "ganzes Zeug for free" bekommst.
> Oder du hast nur sehr geringen Materialbedarf.




Hi ich muss zugeben das ich für bremsbeläge auch was zahlen muss!!!
Ich meine das eher im bezug auf bike, kalmotten und startgeld.

UND ich muss weiterhin zugeben wenn ich nicht schon für nächstes jahr ein team hätte und mit denn jungs ein bischen stress hätte würde ich mich auch bewerben.
Um allein schon zu sehn was ich kriegen würde.
Letztes jahr zb. habe ich ca. 90 bewerbungen verschickt und nur 10 mit einer positiven antwort zurück bekommen aber  ich hab was draus gemacht.
Mein eigenes Team gegründet und und und.............

was ich sagen will man muss sich nur richtig dahinter klemmen dann geht immer was.

grüße Tibor


----------



## Wave (30. September 2006)

racing-rogal schrieb:


> Ich meine das eher im bezug auf bike, kalmotten und startgeld.



Die beiden letzten Dinge rückt jeder zweitklassige Verein raus...


----------



## racing-rogal (30. September 2006)

Wave schrieb:


> Die beiden letzten Dinge rückt jeder zweitklassige Verein raus...



Nein in Kirchzarten musst du noch 50 taler für ne lizenz zahlen(Hab ich gehört)

ein mtb und nen rr brauchst du auch noch und das zahlt dir kein verein.
soweit ich weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris13 (30. September 2006)

Beim gesponserten Material muss man auch immer vergleichen "was" man bekommt.

Einen Alurahmen kann ich jedem Fahrer so hinstellen. Der kostet heute nichts mehr (da sind die Aufkleber teurer als der Rahmen - kein Witz).

Wenn ich einen No-Name Carbonrahmen nehme kostet der etwas mehr, der Fahrer hat aber das Problem, das der Rahmen nach einer Saison nichts mehr Wert ist. 

Nehme ich High-End Material (Scott, Specialized, etc...) werde ich dort für ein solches Team "nur" Co-Sponsoring Konditionen bekommen, aber....

Die Fahrer fahren absolutes High-End Material - was sich nach meiner Erfahrung bei vielen Fahren auch auf die Motivation ausschlägt (es gibt hier allerdings auch Gegenbeispiele ;-) 
Die Fahrer können ein solches Rad bei vernünftigen Co-Sponsoring Konditionen noch nach einer Saison mit +-0 wieder selber verkaufen. 

Unterm Strich - ich fahre 1 Jahr lang das absolute Top-Material mit nahezu keinen Kosten.

Zu den Teams mit "echtem" Vollsponsoring. Hier bekommt der Fahrer in der Regel das Material kostenlos gestellt. Dieses geht aber nach der Saison wieder an das Team bzw. an den Sponsor zurück. Eigentlich kein Unterschied zum vorherigen Modell - allerdings muss der Fahrer hier sein Material nicht selber vorfinanzieren.

P.S.: Ich kenne eine Menge Fahrer, die in "großen" Teams fahren, die ein Vollsponsoring bieten. Allerdings muss sich der Fahrer hier mit einem nicht unerheblichen Betrag einkaufen. d.h. er bezahlt dafür in dem Team fahren zu können (und bekommt dafür kein Rad das er am Ende der Saison behalten kann).
Ist übrigens im Bereich der Straßenteams (KT) auch gängige Praxis.


----------



## Leinetiger (3. Oktober 2006)

Wie lange werdet ihr denn suchen, bzw wenn gibt es ne entscheidung?


----------



## Silent (3. Oktober 2006)

Chris13 schrieb:


> Also ich bin selber sehr lange im Radsport dabei - kenne die Szene und Branche also sehr gut. Wir sind seid drei Jahren das mit weitem Abstand erfolgreichste Team im Bereich der 24h MTB Rennen.


Gerade in dem Bereich ist die Leistungsspitze doch relativ klein. 
Warum geht ihr dann nicht gezielt auf Fahrer zu anstatt daruf zu hoffen das sich  leistungsstarke Fahrer bei euch melden?


----------



## TriaTierchen (3. Oktober 2006)

Silent schrieb:


> Gerade in dem Bereich ist die Leistungsspitze doch relativ klein.
> Warum geht ihr dann nicht gezielt auf Fahrer zu anstatt daruf zu hoffen das sich  leistungsstarke Fahrer bei euch melden?


Naja, der Christoph hats ja gesagt:


Chris13 schrieb:


> Also ich denke, es ist ein sehr interessantes Angebot gerade für junge Fahrer und/oder auch ältere Fahrer, die es nochmal wissen wollen.



Sich die Fahrer auszusuchen ist gängige Praxis. Keiner geht gern Risiken ein. So wie die Jungs von XP Sport es machen, kann vielleicht aber auch mal Jemand in den Genuss eines Co-Sponsorings kommen, der noch nicht so weit vorn ist, jedoch mit einer auf ihn zugeschnittenen Leistungsdiagnostik und einem speziellen Trainingsplan dort hinkommen kann! Und blind alle nehmen werden se bestimmt auch nicht.

Ich finds ne gute Sache!

Viele Grüße
René


----------



## Chris13 (4. Oktober 2006)

@Silent

Wir haben natürlich auch Fahrer direkt angesprochen (und einige stehen mehr oder weniger fest auf der Liste). Wir werden sicher auch nicht alle nehmen können die sich bewerben (dann hätten wir einen größeren Kader als T-Mobile).
Ich denke das ist klar.

Es gibt aber auch immer talentierte Fahrer die man nicht kennt. 

Wir werden die Bewerbungen noch bis Ende Oktober sammeln, bevor wir eine Entscheidung treffen.


----------



## Marlstein (7. Oktober 2006)

Wie alt dürfen die Fahrer sein, aus welcher Gegend sollen sie kommen?

Gibt es ausser der Bedingung dass man vorne mitfahren muss auch noch andere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris13 (10. Oktober 2006)

@Marlstein




> Gibt es ausser der Bedingung dass man vorne mitfahren muss auch noch andere?



Der Fahrer/in muss vor allem ins Team passen. Unsere Aussrichtung geht deutlich in die Richtung 24h Rennen + Marathon. Da diese Rennen national und international sind, ist der Wohnort nicht so relevant.

Zudem sind die regionalen CC Rennen (z.B. Euregio-Cup) für uns von Interesse. 

Da wir mittlerweile sehr viele Bewerbungen vorliegen haben, werden wir vermutlich einige Fahrer/innen zu einem Probetraining und Leistungstest bei uns im Diagnostikcenter einladen. So können wir uns (und auch die Fahrer sich von uns) ein besseres Bild machen.
Diese werden dann von uns rechtzeitig informiert - die Fahrer, denen wir absagen müssen bekommen aber auch in jedem Fall eine Info.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (13. Oktober 2006)

Chris13 schrieb:


> ...Wir sind seid drei Jahren das mit *weitem* Abstand erfolgreichste Team im Bereich der 24h MTB Rennen.



nanana, nach den diesjährigen rennen muss man das aber relativieren


----------



## racing-rogal (13. Oktober 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> nanana, nach den diesjährigen rennen muss man das aber relativieren



Stimmt genau 
aber schau doch bike2b das interview an die sind doch hingefallen und hatten nen platten  zumindest in München

grüße


----------



## Wave (14. Oktober 2006)

Und weiter...welchen Welt-, Europa-, Deutschen- meistertitel hast DU zu bieten dass du dir solche Aussagen herausnimmst?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (15. Oktober 2006)

meiner ist einfach grösser .. ;-)


----------



## racing-rogal (16. Oktober 2006)

Wave schrieb:


> Und weiter...welchen Welt-, Europa-, Deutschen- meistertitel hast DU zu bieten dass du dir solche Aussagen herausnimmst?



Brauch in dem "Fall" nicht 
Lies einfach meinen Blog und du verstehst was ich meine

http://racing-rogal.blogspot.com/


----------



## bluemuc (16. Oktober 2006)

racing-rogal schrieb:


> Brauch in dem "Fall" nicht
> Lies einfach meinen Blog und du verstehst was ich meine
> 
> http://racing-rogal.blogspot.com/



Im Rasseln bist Du jedenfalls schon mal weit vorn. Kann ja nützlich sein.
Kleiner Tipp: Für den öffentlichen Auftritt der ganz großen Art würd ich mit Rechtschreibfehlern im Teamnamen weniger großzügig umgehen.


----------



## Wave (16. Oktober 2006)

wotan_S_rache schrieb:


> meiner ist einfach grösser .. ;-)



länger, meiner ist länger....  



racing-rogal schrieb:


> Brauch in dem "Fall" nicht
> Lies einfach meinen Blog und du verstehst was ich meine
> 
> http://racing-rogal.blogspot.com/



ok, hab ich. verstehe aber immer noch nicht was du meinst!


----------



## wotan_S_rache (16. Oktober 2006)

Wave schrieb:


> länger, meiner ist länger....



 das könnte man jetzt laaaaange oder gross diskutieren, ist aber der
flasche thread für sowas...


----------



## racing-rogal (20. Oktober 2006)

Wave schrieb:


> ok, hab ich. verstehe aber immer noch nicht was du meinst!



naja die jungs sind hingefallen und hatten nen platten 
also sorry aber wir hatten auch 3 platten und ein paar andere defekte aber um was es mir eigentlich geht: die haben sich unsportlich verhalten!!!!

und wie ich erfahren habe war das nicht das erste mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris13 (20. Oktober 2006)

@racing-rogal

Immer halblang machen. Kann ja verstehen, dass Du verärgert bist, aber in einem Rennen gibt es nun mal Regeln und an die muss sich jeder halten.

Ihr habt mind. die letzten 6 Stunden gewechselt, in dem der Fahrer zum Wechsel auf der Strecke (über die Matte der Zeitnahme) in die Halle zur Wechselzone gefahren ist. Jedes andere Team hat den Weg außenherum in die Wechselzone in die Olympiahalle gewählt - so wie es auch vorgeschrieben war. 

Dadurch, dass Ihr Stundenlang immer doppelt (aber zeitlich versetzt) die Zeitmessung ausgelöst habt, hat Euch der Veranstalter bereits eine Stunde vor Rennende offziell disqulifiziert. Es war ja nicht mehr möglich nachzuvollziehen, ob ein Wechsel überhaupt stattgefunden hat.

Die Rennleitung hat nach Rennende die Disqulifikation auf meinen Vorschlag in einen Rundenabzug umgewandelt (und damit seit Ihr dann sogar noch auf den dritten PLatz und aufs Podium gekommen). 

Ich weiß nicht, was daran - zumindest von unserer Seite - unsportlich sein soll.



> und wie ich erfahren habe war das nicht das erste mal


 Was soll das??


----------



## Thunderbird (20. Oktober 2006)

@ Christoph: Erinnert mich sehr an "unsere" Italiener in Regau.  

@ Tibor: normalerweise wird bei 24H-Rennen _jede_ Runde mit 
Wechselfehler abgezogen. Ihr habt also enorm Schwein gehabt. 
Etwas seltsam, dass nicht mal der Eiermann die Bedeutung einer 
Transpondermatte erkennt.  
Sei doch ein fairer Verlierer, lerne aus deinen Fehlern und nimm dir 
einfach vor, nächstes Mal regelkonform zu gewinnen. 

Gruß,
Gregor


----------



## Wave (21. Oktober 2006)

ich sags ja: meiner ist eh der längste :-D


----------



## wotan_S_rache (23. Oktober 2006)

Wave schrieb:


> ich sags ja: meiner ist eh der längste :-D



vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal in der dusche ..


----------



## sportfan (25. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
gibt es schon etwas neues zu eurem Team? Schon entscheiden welche Fahrer ihr dafür haben wollt?


----------



## Chris13 (25. Oktober 2006)

@sportfan

Wir haben 6 Fahrer (+Claus und mich) die wir ausgewählt und die auch bereits zugesagt haben.

Wir haben jetzt noch 4 Plätze offen. Hierfür werden wir jetzt noch einmal die Bewerbungen sichten und einige Fahrer anschreiben.


----------

